# Squirrel Hunting with a .22 vs shotgun.



## fish-on!

Early fall seems to be the best time for the shotgun since the leaves are still on the trees and the .22 I use after the leaves drop. Head shots with the .22 is the only way to go, without wounding a tree rat and letting him hole up and die. As for shotgun hunting, I've never been a fan of lead shot, I'd prefer steel shot because I don't want to ingest lead when I'm having a tree rat dinner. I come from a good line of hill jacks and we've always skinned, gutted our squirrels, then let them set in a bowl of water in the refrigerator over night to let the shot drop out. Anyone have any better or other method in getting shot out of rabbit, squirrel or duck?
Sent from my HTC One X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MAU

I've used a scoped Browning A-bolt in .22 LR exclusively for the last twenty years. I like the Federal Champion 36 grain HPs but I can't find them these days. Thankfully, I still have about 1000 rounds. For me, the fun is in the stalking. When I was young, I'd use a 12 gauge. Every squirrel I've nailed with a 22 died quickly but some of those hit with #5 shot managed to crawl away. Although I like the taste of squirrel, I don't care to eat more than half dozen each year so I take my time, try to get close and only shot if I think I can get a clean head shot. Mostly, I just enjoy the time in the woods.


----------



## barillms

I use CCI hollow points in my. 22. Its more challenging, so if you're in it for sport a. 22 is great. If you want to limit out and have a squirrel feast go for a 20 guage or 410. I use waterfowl shells size 2 shot... size 6 puts too much lead into the meat.


----------



## T-180

I use a .22 exclusively. Much like MAU said, I enjoy the challenge of it & hate picking shot & hair out of a squirrel. Don't seem to have too much trouble killing them whether there's leaves or not, just takes a little patience. Also, I wouldn't use a .410 for squirrels unless you can keep the shots close ; have seen too many wounded when the range gets pushed at all. Most of us started with a .410, but most I know quickly moved up to 12's or 20's.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Whats the deal with the .22 shotshell rounds? What are guys using those for?


----------



## Minnowhead

You can dispatch critters in a trap at close range without worring about a .22 bullet passing through. My uncle in Arizona uses them to pop rattlesnakes under his porch.


----------



## T-180

Those shotshells are pretty much for near point blank work on snakes or birds IMO. I wouldn't use them on anything much larger than a mouse & certainly not on my trapline. I'm sure they could eventually kill a larger animal, but not humanely. I'll stick to my long rifle hp's for squirrel.


----------



## M.Magis

I haven&#8217;t really hunted with a shotgun for years, but as a youngster I shot countless squirrels with a 20 gauge, and always let the meat soak in water over night. I can&#8217;t say that I ever saw one BB fall out? I guess we&#8217;re just a bit less refined in these hills.  I don&#8217;t remember having too much trouble with shot, but we just picked them out as we ate.

I&#8217;ve heard 22 shot shells make good rat ammo. That and close range birds is all I can think if it being good for. I&#8217;m going to get a case of it for next year&#8217;s starling &#8220;season&#8221;.


----------



## Misdirection

Over here in PA we use a dog and two hunters and shotguns. The dog trees the squirrel, one guy stand still with his shotgun (usually a 20 gauge) and the other guy walks around the tree. Squirrel comes around the tree and the first guy whacks it. Never had a problem with shot in the squirrel any more than in a pheasant. Last year our group took over 40 of em in one trip up to camp in the mountains...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishguy 888

I use a 20 or 12 gauge with 2 3/4 inch 6 shot with a improved cylinder of modified choke depending on how many leaves are still on the trees


----------



## ezbite

I like to take my stepfathers (he's long gone now) single shot 12 gauge on my first hunt of the season and over the years I know im missed more tree rats with that old improved cyl than ive killed, but it feels good and reminds me of the time that we hunted together. after that im shooting my ruger .22 mag and going for head shots only  I too am not a big squirrel eater, maybe 10-12 a season, but now that ive got my new hobby of canning meat, I might just try for more.


----------



## ironman172

22 for me if i even go out for squirrels....haven't yet at my place and it is loaded with them(grays)...I have thought of going out with one of the target 22 pistols for more of a challenge though....saving it for the kids....many limits to be had down there with no trouble


----------



## fishguy 888

Sometimes I bring the old .410 single shot just for kicks.


----------



## fish-on!

I've been looking for a good bolt action .410 or a .410 Remington Wingmaster pump.......I do have a Remington Fieldmaster .22 pump I want to start using instead of my Ruger 10/22.

Sent from my HTC One X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## barillms

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Whats the deal with the .22 shotshell rounds? What are guys using those for?


I bought some. Theyre stupid...

Theyre for point blank range.... even at 10 feet they spread too much.
Theyre not for hunting. Seems like theyre for killing snakes or rats


----------



## barillms

One off topic question...

Do all squirrels have worbels when its this warm out? I heard the worbels die off after the first frost? If i shoot one in Sept, its prob best not to eat it?


----------



## M.Magis

barillms said:


> One off topic question...
> 
> Do all squirrels have worbels when its this warm out? I heard the worbels die off after the first frost? If i shoot one in Sept, its prob best not to eat it?


Theres no reason not to eat it. Some people are squeamish, but theres no health reason to pitch a squirrel that has a warble. Not all of them have warbles, just some. And yes, they're gone after the first hard frost.


----------



## fish-on!

Warbles Cook up just fine too, they taste like pepper corns, lol

Sent from my HTC One X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## T-180

I've shot many a squirrel & have found warbles on only a few. Just cut them out & go on with it.
Tastes like peppercorns ....... no thanks !!


----------



## flthednut

_I like Rimfire rifles for squirrel hunting. I might even give my new Ruger Mark III a chance at em. Warbles may look disgusting but are only under the hide and not in the meat. I noticed that some squirrels I have shot in the past that had them, they would exit the host when the body temp goes cold. If not you can always squeeze them out dip them in chocolate! Nothin like cream filled Chocolates...  I know, That there is disgusting. !#!#!# _


----------



## Shaun69007

+1 on the single shot .410. my old man was weaned on this gun, I was weaned on this gun and my children will be weaned on this gun. I like to take it for the memories.



fishguy 888 said:


> Sometimes I bring the old .410 single shot just for kicks.


----------



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug

A friend told me the "slivers" (or whatever they are) from a 22 "shot shell" wouldn't even go thru thick stock paper at 7-10 yards. No reason I shouldn't believe him.......unless somebody with first hand knowledge tells me otherwise.


----------



## fish-on!

I used to dove hunt with a guy who would shoot more doves than the whole party, using a .410 pump. Are the .410 rounds still more expensive than other shot shells?

Sent from my HTC One X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishguy 888

Yes .410 shells are more expensive than say 12 or 20 gauges


----------



## flthednut

_.22 shot works great out of a .22 revolver for hovering carpenter bees.  Don't try this in the city, your neighbors might frown upon it, and it could get you a ride to city hall. That will kinda takes the fun out of it.  _


----------



## fish-on!

I wonder if its just because of the rarity of the .410 vs. the 12 and 20 ga? 16 are more expensive also...seems the 12 and 20 are more popular..more so the 12 being the most popular.....and then there's the obvious 10 ga shotshell prices for duck hunting!

Sent from my HTC One X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishintechnician

I used to hunt only with my 12 but the past 2 years I have been soley .22...i enjoy it more. got 3 this morn.


----------



## catfishnut

I hunt 100% of the time using a .22 for squirrel and rabbit.....just alot more fun!!


----------



## flthednut

_popped 5 this morning with the .22. !# _


----------



## rutnut245

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Whats the deal with the .22 shotshell rounds? What are guys using those for?


We always used 22 birdshot for shooting rats in the hog barn. 15'-20' is about max range. Safest thing to use when killing rats. It will foul your rifling and make your gun very inaccurate when you shoot regular ammo behind it though. I wouldn't shoot it in anything but an old barn gun.

When I was a boy scout, a very long time ago, we used it to shoot clay targets with it at a very close range at Camp Miakonda.


----------



## OldSoldier

MAU said:


> I've used a scoped Browning A-bolt in .22 LR exclusively for the last twenty years. I like the Federal Champion 36 grain HPs but I can't find them these days. Thankfully, I still have about 1000 rounds. For me, the fun is in the stalking. When I was young, I'd use a 12 gauge. Every squirrel I've nailed with a 22 died quickly but some of those hit with #5 shot managed to crawl away. Although I like the taste of squirrel, I don't care to eat more than half dozen each year so I take my time, try to get close and only shot if I think I can get a clean head shot. Mostly, I just enjoy the time in the woods.


I started hunting again after I retired several years ago. I used a 20 guage at first but was able to get an old single shot, bolt action, savage 22 with iron sights for this Fall. A great challenge for old eyes and, yes, I get picky when I shoot. I rest against a tree and make sure I can get a good sight picture and a head shot.

As far shot in game goes, I always let them soak over night in cold water but add salt to the water. Salt seems to firm the meat and take away some of the gamey taste. Also seems to make the shot rise to the surface of the meat. I also cover the bowl with plastic wrapp.


----------



## fish-on!

Thanks for the tip, never used the salt before, ill have to try it.

Sent from my HTC One X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## foundationfisher

back on track, when i hunt tree rats early season with a shotgun, before i cut them up to fry, i hold them up to a bright light. the shot shows up, and i dig it out.


----------



## chadwimc

fish-on! said:


> Early fall seems to be the best time for the shotgun . Anyone have any better or other method in getting shot out of rabbit, squirrel or duck?
> Sent from my HTC One X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I put the pieces on a plate, then pop it in the microwave for a few seconds. The shot(if any) light up instantly. Then pick 'em out. Cook as usual.


----------



## fish-on!

I'll have to try that one also, thanks for the tips fellas.

Sent from my HTC One X using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

